# Am I the only one who places air fresheners under the seat?



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I usually toss the lil trees or these vent clips on under the seats so they aren't just out there in the open. The tree is just there to show where I usually place them. Not running multiple scents. 









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I do it too, or I'll place them around the seat belt because I don't like them showing


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I just rip open the package and leave in the glove box, as soon as I turn on recirculate I can smell the air freshener. I also have one in the trunk.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Vanillarama all the way in the driver side back door cubby.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I use the trees and throw a couple under the seats so theyre out of site, smells great still. I hate seeing air fresheners.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I can't say I've ever heard of someone putting their air freshener under the seat, but hey, whatever works


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Depending on the state or local LEO's, hanging from the mirror is obstructed view ticket. One less thing to help stay under the radar. ECO wheels cleaned on a sunny day is not under the radar. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> I can't say I've ever heard of someone putting their air freshener under the seat, but hey, whatever works


Well not under the seat belt, but I put it around the belt snap part(whatever its called) and it stays tucked between the seats and out of sight


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I toss mine under the seat too


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, instead of under the seats, how about under the arm pits instead?


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

NickD said:


> Ha, instead of under the seats, how about under the arm pits instead?


They make deodorant for that lol

-Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Just a little pointer on the Trees if you guys are using them.... You actually are not supposed to take them completely out of the package. Every week you are supposed to bring them out a little further and they last a lot longer. We have customers at our work that put them under their seats, or some people put them in their lower door holders. I don't know if you guys have ever heard of Wonder Wafers but those air fresheners are specifically designed to go under the seat, and you can buy a huge box of them for 30 bucks and they last a long time.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Hack said:


> They make deodorant for that lol
> 
> -Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


Tell to Tommy Callahan at Callahan Auto Parts...


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

good idea!.....stolen


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Go a little heavy on the pine tree deodorant?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I bet a lot of people in MI do it. You're not allowed to have anything hanging from the mirror while the vehicle is under way. Not even your handicap sign.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> I bet a lot of people in MI do it. You're not allowed to have anything hanging from the mirror while the vehicle is under way. Not even your handicap sign.


 For the state of Ohio it says "IMPORTANT, remove before driving vehicle" where you hook it to the mirror post. It's one of those things where they really don't care about in some places but gives enough PC to pull you over and investigate other things you may be doing like possible D.U.I. situation. Your crazy s/o you just walked out on just "snitched" to the cops that you are drunk, got into a verbal altercation and recklessly speed off but you appear to be driving just fine when they follow you. The hanging items and no front tags are good enough to stop you and observe your behavior patterns while trying to detect what appears to be an alcoholic beverage emitting from you. *Don't drink and drive and don't hang things from the mirror.* In some places where it gets hot, hanging items can cause it to fall off the window.



Starchy said:


> Just a little pointer on the Trees if you guys are using them.... You actually are not supposed to take them completely out of the package. Every week you are supposed to bring them out a little further and they last a lot longer. We have customers at our work that put them under their seats, or some people put them in their lower door holders. I don't know if you guys have ever heard of Wonder Wafers but those air fresheners are specifically designed to go under the seat, and you can buy a huge box of them for 30 bucks and they last a long time.


 The car wash here has those but they don't last that long to me or they kept trying to pawn the lemon ones off on me after I said new car. For the trees I do the slowly expose a piece of the time but not as fast as it is marked on the clear window on the back of the jackets they come in. New Car and Leather are the only 2 I like. Black Ice was just not for me.



spacedout said:


> I just rip open the package and leave in the glove box, as soon as I turn on recirculate I can smell the air freshener. I also have one in the trunk.


Once i got down to the very last but where I took the plastic off, I would put them on top of the cabin air filter inside the dash in My Mazda 6. I didn't do it in the Subaru because you have to take apart the center console to get to the air filter behind the glove box. No wonder dealer charges filter price and 1 hr labor to change it. My car was one of the 1st year productions so I had a filter tray and no filter inside it when I went to change it out the 1st time. I guess the sticker that says this car is equipped with a cabin air freshener and a separate sticker like the oil change reminder date justified why it cost $50


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I picked up a bag of scented beads from a clothing store 2 years ago that lasted for about 16 months in my ss before I sold it. I can't find them anymore


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I never used any air freshners. Im all natural! Good ole new car smell. My 3 yr old cruze smelled new till its last day. True story. 

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iKermit said:


> I never used any air freshners. Im all natural! Good ole new car smell. My 3 yr old cruze smelled new till its last day. True story.
> 
> Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


 I purposely didn't roll a window down and never allowed even the consumption of water in my car to keep that smell for as long as possible. It lasted about a month and a half for me since I drive soo much. Even then I started using the New Car Scent spray on the seats, floor and roof liner but it wasn't the same. People swore up and down it was still there but that was just from that spray I used. I still have the new car A/C smell when I turn it on if we can count that as the little things.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Never liked those trees. I buy the gel ones, look like a hockey puck. Toss those under the seats.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

3 tips for keeping your car smelling nice

1. Don't eat in it
2. Don't drink in it
3. No farting in the seat


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> 3 tips for keeping your car smelling nice
> 
> 1. Don't eat in it
> 2. Don't drink in it
> ...


 Missed one LOL. No farting especially if you have perforated leather with heated seat option.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Missed one LOL. No farting especially if you have perforated leather with heated seat option.


The heated seat almost cooks it until it escapes from your britches then smells like the hand Satan of delivered it personally.. :grim:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> I purposely didn't roll a window down and never allowed even the consumption of water in my car to keep that smell for as long as possible. It lasted about a month and a half for me since I drive soo much. Even then I started using the New Car Scent spray on the seats, floor and roof liner but it wasn't the same. People swore up and down it was still there but that was just from that spray I used. I still have the new car A/C smell when I turn it on if we can count that as the little things.


I never drove with the windows down.
I only once ate in the car, but it was 3 AM, i was designated driver, and all my buddys were drunk. So we ate MCD's.
I vacummed it every weekend, took me about 10 minutes to do.
And most importantly, when i would head to the beach, i would change before getting into the car, or shower after a gym session.

You could faintly smell the new car smell but everyone would comment on it, and i also do believe it was from the AC lol, which i always kept on recirculating.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just smoke in my Cruze so I don't get any weird smells when I fart in my seats!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I just smoke in my Cruze so I don't get any weird smells when I fart in my seats!


 Did you get a smokers package or did you just ash out the window and use a disposable lighter? Was kinda curious how a plug in lighter would work out with the cover on the center console outlet.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Did you get a smokers package or did you just ash out the window and use a disposable lighter? Was kinda curious how a plug in lighter would work out with the cover on the center console outlet.


First of all I was just kidding. I really try not to smoke in my car. On the rare occasions when I do I ash out the window and use a disposable lighter.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, you get that fresh pine smell for free when driving through the tree line roads in Northern Wisconsin.

Can only wonder how a small packet of air freshener can handle those exhaust odors when poking down the Dan Ryan in Chicago.

Was born, raised, and stuck in Chicago. Soon as I was old enough, got the **** out of there. Watched new construction of Tower One in NY, 1,776 feet tall. Surprised that don't put a big bullseye on it. When driving through through this beautiful country of out, billions of acres of empty spaces. Just don't understand why people jam themselves in ant hills as I call them.

Last Saturday, wife and I took our kayak to one of the most beautiful lakes in the world, Wazee Lake, clean fresh clear water. And we had the entire lake to ourselves save three other families.

Ha, my wife couldn't understand why I get impatient if there is just one person in line at a check out. But she was from Caracas where it can take three hours to check out in a grocery store. But after living here for ten years, she is getting just as bad as me.

Those two guys that escaped working on the top floor of the WTC commuting 80 miles each day to sit in front of a PC doesn't make any sense either. Have high speed internet in my own home surrounded by trees.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

See they sell that stuff with a new car smell, don't feel my Cruze needs that yet, but that 88 Supra could use one.


----------

